# Replacing V berth foam material



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I've just replaced the foam in my V berth with this stuff :

The Foam Factory, Mattresses, Conventional Foam

I used the Lux High Quality 2.8lb/sq.ft, 50 lb foam. What I did was buy a king size mattress, which is just enough to do the whole berth and the filler, with some strange shaped bits left over!

At $164 incl. shipping for a 4" king size I made quite a saving over what my local foam supplier would have charged (and did charge, for the salon cushions)

I had read previous threads on buying a Walmart mattress and cutting that up but wasn't impressed by the quality of foam they use.

This seems to be the top quality, high density stuff.

Cut it up with an electric carving knife, $20 from Amazon.


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## liveincolor (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm just in the process of doing exactly this ! About a year ago I was browsing the forums and a thread about upgrades and revisions everyone made to their boat. Lots of great ideas, but the one that really stoked me was a guy who replaced his V berth cushions with memory foam, and recut it so that the seams ran perpendicular to a sleeping body. I knew I had to emulate because falling between the cracks of the oddly shaped cushions while sleeping was so annoying. Plus I was excited to replace my old and worn cushions with some denser, more supportive foam. I found a 4" mattress topper on craigslist for $25 that was still in the shrink wrap, and purchased some weather resistant canvas from the fabric store...already finished sewing 2 of the 3 cushion covers and I can't believe how good they came out. Simple and fun upholstery project to seriously improve quality of life aboard.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I also thought that, being tall and, erm, not light, it is better to have a firm, quality, base to the mattress and then I can always soften it up with a 1 or 2" memory foam topper.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

_Way to go Mark! Good find._

We had 2.6 density foam put into all of our cushions in '95. They still sit and sleep without "bottoming out".
( Doncha just hate it when the boat you are delivery-crewing on has old flat cushions for your two hour off watch attempt-at-sleep?  )

Our replacement ones were noticeably a bit heavier than the factory stock stuff we threw out.

The prior owner inadvertantly did us a favor by letting mold and mildew grow throughout most of the foam........ ick. Much laundering of covers was involved and we did save them.

LB


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

I tried sleeping on it last night. The 50lb foam is ideal for me but I think people of average weight would be better off with the 35lb foam.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

One technical note: Make sure to use closed cell foam, not the open cell type.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Whys that? All the old foam is open cell, and so is the new stuff I bought. Won't sleeping on closed cell foam be rather uncomfortable?


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm finishing the main salon now. I used 4" high density foam ($24.95/yd @ JoAnn Fabrics) glued to 1" (5" total) for the settees, 4" for backrests, and 1" for other panels. I'm covering everything with Sunbrella upholstery fabric ($24/yd). We did this job for the quarter berth and V berth 3 years ago and it's holding up nicely. 

I backed the cushions with pet screening to let the cushion breathe. Saw this on a "professional" job and really liked it. 

I'll post photos in a day or so.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I have some 2-inch memory foam over my regular vee-berth cushions, which is OK, but not great. I'll probably go with some 4-inch memory foam in the near future and try to match the fabric of the old cushions to make everything uniform throughout the boat. 

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

We have the cabin cushions on the boat to-do list... but still a ways off yet. I was talking this over with a friend who is also looking to do the same. He had a good question about the resistance to mold. These mattresses have foam built for indoor, warm, dry places and don't mention mold or mite resistance.

Does that differ from expensive foam to be used in boat cushions?

We looked at two types of foam for our cockpit cushions that we had made last year. We chose closed cell foam because it would float if we needed to toss them overboard (MOB situation). They also had open cell foam that was explicitly designed to let water/rain run through it so they'd remain dry and quickly dry out as well. What properties of the foam do you look for in the cabin/v-berth cushions?


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

SMP sent me this link, perhaps it will help others when they find this thread later.
Making new boat cushions

Makes me want to buy a sewing machine and make some cushions...


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

We do not use closed cell foam for interior cushions. The interior of the boat should be dry so mold should not be present. If it is, that's a different problem that needs to be addressed. 

Yes, the foam can become moldy. We counter that tendency 3 ways:
1. Keep water out.
2. the bottom of the cushion has a mesh (I use pet screen available at Lowes or Home Depot) to allow it to breathe.
3. When laying up the boat at season's end, we remove all cushions and store them at home in a dry place. This alone works wonders.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Sabreman said:


> We do not use closed cell foam for interior cushions. The interior of the boat should be dry so mold should not be present. If it is, that's a different problem that needs to be addressed.
> 
> Yes, the foam can become moldy. We counter that tendency 3 ways:
> 1. Keep water out.
> ...


Plus, if you do buy a foam with a strong fungicide and bactericide, you get to breathe the stuff in large quantities. It's bad enough with the fire retardant, it's not exactly healthful.

I think I'd rather just try to keep the interior dry.


----------



## JordanH (Dec 13, 2008)

Keeping the interior dry is a challenge. We have very humid summers, which I'm sure is not unique to any boating area, and after even a short time away from the locked-up boat, the warmth and moisture really accelerates all kinds of growth.

More ventilation might help, but not by much. The only thing I've seen that truly helps is a dehumidifier plugged in while the boat is in the slip... that's the plan this year, but last year we were cruising and there's no space for a DH while sailing abroad.

That's a good point about breathing in extra chemicals. Do antibacterial/antifungal foams emit such chemicals? I know there are quite a few rubber products that are antibacterial; Sport sandals etc etc, but I didn't think they gave off toxic fumes.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I was thinking less of humidity and more of water intrusion by leaks. I agree that not much can be done about humidity. 

Just keep the bilge dry and air out the cushions at the end of the season, spraying with Fabreeze or similar. We've also used Tilex at the end of the season with great results. Just let it dry on the foam before putting the cover back on. Better yet, leave the cover off all winter.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

Some photos as promised:
Starboard Looking fwd:
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l302/xXxIxLovexEdxXx/Mark/IMG_0309.jpg
Port looking aft:
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l302/xXxIxLovexEdxXx/Mark/IMG_0306.jpg
Port looking Fwd:
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l302/xXxIxLovexEdxXx/Mark/IMG_0305.jpg

BONUS: Stuff to make with extra material:

Ladies handbag from extra material and Evolution sail laminate:
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l302/xXxIxLovexEdxXx/Mark/IMG_0321.jpg
30" Duffel from old NorLam and Evolution laminate:
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l302/xXxIxLovexEdxXx/Mark/100_1415.jpg
Large Tote:
http://i99.photobucket.com/albums/l302/xXxIxLovexEdxXx/Mark/100_1420.jpg


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

While sleeping, the human body loses a certain amount of water through the skin and
breathing. The mattress will absorb a certain amount of this water. The moisture
absorbed by the mattress will work its way to the coldest part of the mattress, which is
the underneath of the mattress. When the moisture reaches the solid bed base it can
not proceed any further, so therefore the underneath of the mattress remains damp. My question is would a closed cell foam stop this or should moisture be allowed to travel through the foam and would those air mats that allow air to circulate be better.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone have a source for a high quality dense memory foam topper? The thicker the better. We have an old inch and a half to tow inch topper that does little more than give the illusion.


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

We just picked some up from Job Lot.
Jim


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

I use several layers of thick carpet covered by Sampson PVC saturated dacron. It's the only thing which wont hurt my back and wont absorb water. I gave up on fabric 40 years ago. No complaints from me or my crews.


----------



## BMLipiec (Feb 3, 2009)

Last year we replaced the v-berth mattress after we had a catastrophic holding tank leak - the clean out deck plate located beneath the mattress loosened while bashing home one day. Nasty. The mattress was a complete loss and had to be replaced.
Additionally, we added a memory foam topper, and bought a Froli sleep system (snap together spring affair) to install under the matress. It made all the difference, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Jgbrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Anyone have a source for a high quality dense memory foam topper? The thicker the better. We have an old inch and a half to tow inch topper that does little more than give the illusion.


Costco. Only thing I've ever bought there other than candy. 150$ long warranty


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

JoAnn Fabrics has high density in 1, 2, 3, 4, & 5" thicknesses.


----------



## WinterRiver (Oct 20, 2006)

If buying at JoAnn Fabrics, there are almost always coupons available for 40% off any single non-sale item. Makes a big difference.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sabreman said:


> JoAnn Fabrics has high density in 1, 2, 3, 4, & 5" thicknesses.


I only see it in 2 ft wide strips. Can you get it wide enough for a full size berth?


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Memory Foam -- Be Careful*



travlineasy said:


> I'll probably go with some 4-inch memory foam in the near future ...


Be careful about investing in enough memory foam to do you berth cushions. We purchased a memory foam bed for home thinking it would help with back pain as claimed. These things are shockingly expensive.

After six months we just gave it away. By then I was sleeping on the floor to get relief for my back and my wife was in constant pain.

I asked my doctor about this and he explained that you sink into memory foam and it tends to inhibit your turning over in your sleep and that leads to muscle cramps in your back and can also aggravate disk problems. His attitude was along the lines of "yep, another memory foam problem".

We went back to a firm mattress and went back to the normal, occasional middle aged back pains 

I have talked to some people who like memory foam, but a lot more who had similar problems. The majority of the "likes" have been from people under 40.

We haven't tried a memory foam topper over standard cushions. But memory foam tends to hold heat, which wouldn't be a good thing on a humid night.

As always YMMV


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

We had our cushions professionally done. The material on top is a soft furniture fabric supplied by the canvas maker. The bottoms are phifertex to help the cushions breathe. She recommended a "medium firm" foam.

One item that I haven't heard mentioned is the need to back cut the cushions so they fit snugly against the curve of the berth so there's no gap for you or for things to fall into. We also took her two sets of sheets my wife picked out and had her make fitted sheets.

v-berth
Aft Berth

I'd still like to try the Foli system under these cushions.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We have a temper-pedic mattress at home and have trouble sleeping elsewhere now. It isn't for back trouble, but for me, its my shoulders. Arthritis, I believe. My wife's arm falls asleep when we sleep on hotel mattresses. Yes, they are expensive. I've been told there are those that love them and those that hate them, and no one in-between. I think that is true. 

We have a 2 inch very soft topper on our berth on the boat. We would like to find something much thicker. The mattresses aren't bad, so I'm convinced a better topper and we're set.

Still having trouble sourcing a thick dense topper that will fit a queen size bed. The two inchers are everywhere.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

JoAnn Fabrics only has 24" wide sections. I simply glued widths together to get what I needed. Professionals routinely glue sections. Using the right spray glue will yield a perfectly strong joint. I've never had one fail.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Sabreman said:


> JoAnn Fabrics only has 24" wide sections. I simply glued widths together to get what I needed. Professionals routinely glue sections. Using the right spray glue will yield a perfectly strong joint. I've never had one fail.


No one has ever accused me of being professional. 

What spray glue did you use?

I did find a couple of 4" thick topper online, however, mostly from places I've never heard of. One exception was Walmart, although, not available in the store and they can buy junk to get the price.

I was hoping to be able to buy from a reputable place or be able to check it out myself. There is a JoAnn fabric nearby.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

I used 3M 77. Easy to find and has very high tack. Spray both surfaces, let dry a few minutes until the glue is tacky, then stick together. You might have to keep applying pressure for a few minutes to a few places that separate but it will eventually hold.


----------



## nickel25788 (Jan 18, 2012)

I ordered a king size matress and cut it to fit vbirth. 4inch high density on bottom with a 2 inch med density with a 1 inch memory foam on top. Under neath it I put square deck grates the ones used on the cockpit floor that snap together. This keeps moisture from the foam. This setup works great for me.


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

*Memory Foam Source*

check out overstock dot com for their memory foam mattress toppers ... (I've got no affiliation with the company). I got one of their 4" foam toppers and really like it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Memory Foam Source*



RonRelyea said:


> check out overstock dot com for their memory foam mattress toppers ... (I've got no affiliation with the company). I got one of their 4" foam toppers and really like it.


This may be the greatest upgrade to boating since the sail ! Thanks.

We bought a 4" memory foam topper from these guys for $180. We cut it to fit with a serrated knife and put a regular mattress pad over it to hold it to the current mattress.

For over 30 years, i've slept on everything from a cloth pipe berth to the cockpit. Our beds had what turns out to be 1.5 inch toppers on them before, which felt nice, but didn't really do much. Our mattresses themselves are in good shape, but like most, are very hard.

This thick topper was night and day. It's softer than the real temperpedic at home, but put over the existing mattress, we are brand new for what it would have cost just to have a good mattress measured.


----------

